# Questions about original 5D flying mirrors.



## Valvebounce (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I'm buying a 5D (original) as a first foray in to FF, I know support has finished, and it seems very few of the cameras here have had the mirror repair. 
I can't seem to find answers to a couple of queries. 
First question. 
Are all the original 5D's affected by the flying mirror issue or was it up to a serial number? 
Second. 
Is it only possible to determine if the fix has been done by looking at the mirror, or did they put a mark in the battery compartment like some other fixes? 
If the camera I'm looking at has not been fixed, should I walk away or is the mirror fault rare enough to be of little concern. I'd sooner not walk away as this camera looks very clean from the pictures and is not on auction, so I can get it, all the auction cameras have gone past the price of this one. 
Third. 
If the camera hasn't been fixed is it worth carefully running a bead of adhesive down the edge to replicate the fix? Not you understand with any intention to deceive, but to safe guard the rear elements of my lenses!
Lastly. 
If the answer to q3 is yes, what adhesive would be safe to use inside the camera, I'm guessing things like superglue would be in the no pile, too much vapour and too brittle for repeated shock loadings. 

Thanks for any input on this. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2016)

The fix applied to all of them. You can look at the mirror and see two black bars, one on each side which shows the fix.

Canon has dropped support for the camera, and no longer fixes the mirror. A third party might be able to do the fix, otherwise, its a wait until it comes loose and glue it back situation.


http://canoncanada.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/11569/~/service-notice:-eos-5d:-main-mirror-detachment


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Graham,

1: No, only those early ones with serial number beginning in 0 or 1

2: Yes, as per what Mt Spo has shown 

3: No

4: Not applicable, if you're going for a 5D get one with the serial number beginning with 2 or 3. You will also benefit from the (marginally) improved rear LCD screen on the later cameras. 

I still love the images from the 5D up to 400 ISO. The latest ACR raw converters have given it a further boost in quality. However be aware that ooc jpegs are not as good as later generations.


----------



## risc32 (Jan 25, 2016)

got this camera and use it nearly as much as my mk3 version. I find it to be very capable. I remember when this fix was announced. they said it would be awhile on turnaround as they needed the glue to set. I think i had mine back in like 3 days, and haven't had a problem. so much for that setting glue.


----------



## sama (Jan 25, 2016)

risc32 said:


> got this camera and use it nearly as much as my mk3 version. I find it to be very capable. I remember when this fix was announced. they said it would be awhile on turnaround as they needed the glue to set. I think i had mine back in like 3 days, and haven't had a problem. so much for that setting glue.



Canon service added a reinforcement mount to keep the mirror in place. Not just glue. Now that the service advice is over, one may have to pay to get it fixed. There are some DIY suggestions online though. Yes, with glue.

It's still a capable camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2016)

sama said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > got this camera and use it nearly as much as my mk3 version. I find it to be very capable. I remember when this fix was announced. they said it would be awhile on turnaround as they needed the glue to set. I think i had mine back in like 3 days, and haven't had a problem. so much for that setting glue.
> ...



Once the service period is over, Canon will no longer service the camera, even if you offer to pay. You might find a third party who would glue it on, but I doubt if the Canon fix will be available.

If the camera has not had the fix, its value is pretty low as far as I'm concerned. That loose mirror has damaged sensors and other internal parts in some cases, so that kind of damage would total the camera.

My first one was from before the fix, and I sold it long before the fix was announced. My second one had the fix when I received it.(Used). Both were great cameras, I always thought that skin tones were nicer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
So I'm looking for a later serial camera, (or one that has been fixed). Probably won't try to self fix, and there is no room in the budget for paid fixes! 
I am looking forwards to the FF experience, and just because it is old doesn't mean it is any less capable than when it was new. 
Thanks for the advice. 

Cheers,Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> So I'm looking for a later serial camera, (or one that has been fixed). Probably won't try to self fix, and there is no room in the budget for paid fixes!
> I am looking forwards to the FF experience, and just because it is old doesn't mean it is any less capable than when it was new.
> Thanks for the advice.
> ...



I found that when shooting raw, the modern raw processors did very well with IOS 3200 images from the camera. 

Here is one at a local high school play taken at ISO 3200, for example. The camera goes to 1600 with H1 being 3200, so its really ISO 1600 boosted a stop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for that, it is most reassuring. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I found that when shooting raw, the modern raw processors did very well with IOS 3200 images from the camera.
> 
> Here is one at a local high school play taken at ISO 3200, for example. The camera goes to 1600 with H1 being 3200, so its really ISO 1600 boosted a stop.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 26, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Once the service period is over, Canon will no longer service the camera, even if you offer to pay.



You are joking ? I had Canon repair a 1988 vintage 20-35L that required new parts in 2012. It took a while but they did it. 

Incidentally my issue with a used 5D is that here in the UK the prices are actually going up for a very good condition late production one, to the extent that I'm not sure they are worth it compared with a used 6D for instance.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 26, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Once the service period is over, Canon will no longer service the camera, even if you offer to pay.
> ...


I think it is depending on the specific body /lens / product and if spare parts are still available. 
I would always ask if repair was possible and what the price will be. You can't get anything worse than a "No!".


@Valvebounce:
Graham I hope you'll find some decent 5D body and I am sure you'll love it if it does not fail.
But be careful: FF is a virus you'll never get rid of again


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Maximillian. 
I'm hoping I have found a good one, I will know by lunchtimeish tomorrow (Wednesday). 
I used to shoot FF when I had film, is it much different with digital? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> @Valvebounce:
> Graham I hope you'll find some decent 5D body and I am sure you'll love it if it does not fail.
> But be careful: FF is a virus you'll never get rid of again


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 27, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maximillian.
> I'm hoping I have found a good one, I will know by lunchtimeish tomorrow (Wednesday).
> I used to shoot FF when I had film, is it much different with digital?
> 
> ...


Hi Graham! 

Of course 135 is not so much difference compared to digital FF. Except for all the advantages digital gives you.
I did use 135, too.
But if you're used to APS-C throughout the last few years I am sure it'll give you some extra joy.
At least I have that feeling every time I switch from my FF body to my APS-C.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Is there any advantage to using the extended ISO's rather than pushing the exposure in post processing? I thought there was a quite exhaustive post on here a while back that concluded not. 
Not looking to re hash that post here folks, perhaps a link if anyone knows it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I found that when shooting raw, the modern raw processors did very well with IOS 3200 images from the camera.
> 
> Here is one at a local high school play taken at ISO 3200, for example. The camera goes to 1600 with H1 being 3200, so its really ISO 1600 boosted a stop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Maximillian. 
Thanks for the reply, I'm. Hoping for a similar outcome. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Just a line to say thanks for all the advice and input, I bought the 5D, spent a couple of days using it with the nifty fifty shooting cats and other easily accessible things. I soon realised that a standard zoom would be better, I only had EF-s standard zooms, and after negotiating with the wife I now have a 24-105 f4L which is about 15 months old. 
This camera produces beautiful files, it seems to AF very accurately which is good given the lack of AFMA, I still love my 7D II, it has an awesome AF system and better high ISO, I now have maybe not the best of both worlds, but the best of one and a real good start in the other. 
Someone mentioned that the later cameras had an improved LCD, how was it improved, I could not see an obvious difference when comparing mine (serial starts with 2) to my friends (serial starts with 0)?
Thanks for your help. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats to your purchace, Graham! 



Valvebounce said:


> ... and after negotiating with the wife I now have a 24-105 f4L which is about 15 months old. ...


 ;D I knew that the virus would spread soon  

Enjoy your new equipment and share some of you pictures with us. 

Yours, 
Maximilian


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Just a line to say thanks for all the advice and input, I bought the 5D, spent a couple of days using it with the nifty fifty shooting cats and other easily accessible things. I soon realised that a standard zoom would be better, I only had EF-s standard zooms, and after negotiating with the wife I now have a 24-105 f4L which is about 15 months old.
> This camera produces beautiful files, it seems to AF very accurately which is good given the lack of AFMA, I still love my 7D II, it has an awesome AF system and better high ISO, I now have maybe not the best of both worlds, but the best of one and a real good start in the other.
> Someone mentioned that the later cameras had an improved LCD, how was it improved, I could not see an obvious difference when comparing mine (serial starts with 2) to my friends (serial starts with 0)?
> ...



You've done the right thing getting one that start with '2'. No need to worry about the mirror. There isn't an obvious difference between the LCD.

I'm very tempted to get another 5D myself since seeing how the files respond to the latest ACR, especially 100 to 400 ISO. I think the colour is very good indeed, especially in differentiating greens. This was pointed out to me by Tim Parkin, the guy who produces 'On Landscape' magazine, and since he's done so I look at the files produced from the latest converts and think "yes, there's something going on there I like"!


----------

